# 0/20 oil in 2018 Tiguan



## velopilot (Oct 2, 2007)

I see VW now calls for 0/20 oil for my 2018 Tiguan. I assume this is to improve mileage numbers. I would prefer to continue with 0/30 or 5/30. Without doing a deep dive into oil science, does anyone see a problem with 0 or 5/30? After owning gas powered VW's for over thirty years and doing all the oil changes, I'm new to the zero weight oils. It's always been 5/30 or 5/40.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

Hey Velo...honestly, in my opinion, unless you are willing to roll the dice hoping nothing happens to your engine (like sludging etc...) I'd stick with recommended. Truth be told there isnt a significant difference between 5W and 0W, but I just happen to have a 35 year comparative of 0W, 5W and 10W Full synthetic, partial and pure dino blood from 9 carzs, an early AEG Beetle, a MK4 Jetta, an EoS, a Vanagon, 2 Things a MK6 Passat and an Aquila and a Bugatti Veyron. Thus includes oil breakdown/degradation, viscosity analysis and oil changes every 2,500, 5000, 12,000 and 15,000 miles
We anslyxe driving style affectd on oil longevitu as well as the mental effects of attempting these tests with the kids wanting to know if we're there yet and the wife informing me im gong the wrong way...

In short, sadly, I don't have said analysis...

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## velopilot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. That's my plan, use what VW recommends. After countless oil changes on my MK V GTI with 5/40, using 0/20 will take some getting used to. I'll stop worrying about
it and move on. Thanks.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

You can use whatever is stated in the owners manual

If VW has a TSB or bulletin that allows other grades, you can use those too.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

velopilot said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's my plan, use what VW recommends. After countless oil changes on my MK V GTI with 5/40, using 0/20 will take some getting used to. I'll stop worrying about
> it and move on. Thanks.


Trust me, and probably most other enthusiasts on here, we all have our preferences but have seen too many VW owners get burned and have to pay out of their own pocket for a new engine because they were missing ONE reciept for an oil change and it DQ'd them from a recall repair.
I dont want to see that happen to anyone. Although, it may be better now... but I dont think so.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

velopilot said:


> I see VW now calls for 0/20 oil for my 2018 Tiguan. I assume this is to improve mileage numbers. I would prefer to continue with 0/30 or 5/30. Without doing a deep dive into oil science, does anyone see a problem with 0 or 5/30? After owning gas powered VW's for over thirty years and doing all the oil changes, I'm new to the zero weight oils. It's always been 5/30 or 5/40.
> Thanks in advance.


The concerns area un-founded and based on what? I've seen UOAs from the 508 oils (0W20) that look great at 10K miles. Why change from what VW has recommended? So many use the 0W40 oils (VW502 00) in many VWs, perfectly fine. People are very nervous when they see "0" for the winter rating.


----------

